
"In most rich countries, real pay has grown by at most 1% per year since 2000" - doener
https://www.economist.com/finance-and-economics/2018/06/02/if-wages-are-to-rise-workers-need-more-bargaining-power
======
kristianp
Actual title: "If wages are to rise, workers need more bargaining power".

